
100k Faces - MKais
https://mkorostoff.github.io/hundred-thousand-faces/
======
yorwba
It looks like the faces are drawn randomly from a pool (presumably of 100,000
images) as you scroll. Due to the birthday paradox, you only need to look at a
few hundred faces before you see one twice with high probability.

